# What kind of restaurant fish you like?



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2020)

I like very much Captain D"s but today I went to Long John Silver  for the special of all you can eat for 7.99 only on Sunday. I will not be back because it didn't taste very good.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

There's a place here called Duckworth's, that make English style fish & chips. We love the halibut. However, I am now restricted from eating it


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 9, 2020)

I  live near some fishing ports so I can buy fresh fish, virtually just off the boat.  As a result I would rarely eat seafood in a UK restaurant.  However, when I am abroad, I particularly like Black Scabbard  and Octopus which don't seem to appear on UK menus.  
IMO, You can't beat Belgian mussels.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't eat fish or shellfish.


----------



## Lee (Feb 9, 2020)

I only eat fish at home, salmon or haddock. Or canned tuna for a quick sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)

Lee said:


> I only eat fish at home, salmon or haddock. Or canned tuna for a quick sandwich.


I too, usually only eat fish at home. I like them all except bluefish, tilapia and mackerel. I will eat fried fish as in fish and chips at a place with a good reputation.

I'll eat some lake fish but much prefer ocean fish and shellfish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2020)

We still have a couple of family-owned fish markets and restaurants where you can get a nice piece of fried haddock, my second choice is fried cod.

I also enjoy a piece of scrod topped with a few buttered crumbs and poached/baked/broiled in butter.

At home, it's usually my stash of Stouffer's Classics Fish Fillet cut from pollock.  I prepare the fish with a salad or a side of broccoli and then a few days later I prepare the mac and cheese with another light side.



It's difficult for me to find any decent frozen fish for home use.  Most of the plain fish in the frozen food section seems to be oddly shaped leftover cuts or scraps of fins and tails frozen in individual four-ounce portions.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll eat just about anything that comes out of the water, salt-water or fresh (as long as it's clear, running water......I won't eat fish from the local lakes).

Fish, shellfish, crustaceans, raw in sushi, raw for oysters. As long as it's not trying to crawl off my plate, I'll eat it.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 9, 2020)

".... *What kind of restaurant fish you like?..."**.*

Almost anything cooked properly. That's hard to find.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2020)

*What kind of restaurant fish you like?*

Well prepared salmon does it for me.
But, it's been awhile, since my son is a commercial fisherman.
Never knew how good tuna was until I had it fresh


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 9, 2020)

Fish to avoid.
Rock fish, tile fish and mackral for mercury concerns. Catfish, black fin tuna for hormones concerns. Anything caught out of the Mekong River in Vietnam because it is one of the worlds most polluted rivers. Tilapia has many toxins. I think I read Cod is of no health benefits. I never eat fish from oriental buffets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

I've had many kinds like cod and scrod and catfish and tilapea.  I don't eat fish often, not a huge fan of it but all the ones I had I enjoyed.   I only eat it once in awhile.  I think now there is to be a concern with mercury, too, isn't there? Or is that just with tuna?  I don't know a lot about this.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2020)

Freshly caught fish I prefer. My husband either catches it or it  gets it flown in from Newfoundland where it’s caught by his friends & relatives.
 I’m not a  fan of shellfish and raw fish is out of the question. The only thing I eat raw are fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Duster (Feb 10, 2020)

What kind of restaurant fish you like?
The kind of fish swimming in the aquarium walls around you like this:

Not much of a fish eater here.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 10, 2020)

I really like swordfish but I don't see it very often in local fishmongers.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2020)

Love sea bass prepared at restaurants but its pretty pricey.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 10, 2020)

Coconut shrimp! We love taking home fresh fish whenever we go to Galveston, especially snapper. Flounder is good in Galveston too.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 14, 2020)

Octopus, pressure-cooked and grilled
Squid, cooked
Langoustines, cooked
Lobster (for spouse), cooked
Dungeness Crab (him again)
Shrimps
Hokkaido scallops (preferably raw)
Dayboat scallops, cooked
Hokkaido _uni, _sea urchin (much better than Mendocino or Santa Barbara US varieties)
Hamachi (yellowtail), especially the _toro, _belly cut; better raw than cooked
Sea Trout (aka Ocean Trout), both cooked and raw
Alaskan Sablefish, sear-roasted
Seabass, steamed Chinese-style
Salmon, especially Copper River King and Coho; raw or cooked
Monkfish (but dubious sustainability), sear-roasted
BBQ eel, Japanese style
Skate wings, cooked
Trout, sauteed in brown butter with crisp skin
Mackerel (me, not spouse), salt-grilled
Anchovies, salted or batter-fried
We usually request our fish cooked medium-rare, which is standard in our area for "Do NOT overcook this fish!"

We don't go to any chain restaurants. We did go once to a Pacific Catch with one of our dining groups - it's a Western U.S.-based chain. It was decent and a good value.


----------



## drifter (Feb 14, 2020)

Catfish, when you can find it. Used to be plentiful around texas lakes but not so much up here in casinoland.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Fish to avoid.
> Rock fish, tile fish and mackral for mercury concerns. Catfish, black fin tuna for hormones concerns. Anything caught out of the Mekong River in Vietnam because it is one of the worlds most polluted rivers. Tilapia has many toxins. I think I read Cod is of no health benefits. I never eat fish from oriental buffets.


You're right about the Mekong! (where a lot of Tilpia are farmed)

_Cod generally provides a lean source of protein, several B vitamins, and multiple important minerals for your body. 
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/is-cod-healthy#nutrition_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *What kind of restaurant fish you like?*
> 
> Well prepared salmon does it for me.
> But, it's been awhile, since my son is a commercial fisherman.
> Never knew how good tuna was until I had it fresh


Boy, and how! Years ago our neighbor went deep sea fishing and they caught a tuna. He gave my mother a good chunk of his share and she made a simple type of bouillabaisse. My father's family were visiting and we all went crazy for it.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 14, 2020)

I like bream fish, I had it at a cook- out once it was nice n  sweet, I’ve never seen it on a menu tho. otherwise all shell fish cooked or steamed.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

Another sea bass lover, although I enjoy almost any kind of fish.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 16, 2020)

My daughter has been to South Korea a number of times to conferences  and has enjoyed Korean seafood 'banquets'.  Interestingly, she said that many of the American guests were reluctant to try the more unusual dishes.  She said that jellyfish was very strange, but the only thing she really didn't like was Sea Urchin.

I'm not a great lover of freshwater fish.  I don't think they have (in general) much flavour.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

I am not a "fish" person and never order it when eating out. In fact, if I am in an eatery and a waitperson walks by my table with an order of seafood and I get a whiff of it, it turns my stomach.


----------



## gennie (Feb 16, 2020)

I love almost any product of the sea and have eaten it in many places around the world but my all time favorite is a fried Grouper sandwich from the 7 Mile Grill in Marathon FL down in the Keys


----------

